# First Soil Test Results



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi everyone!

Just received back my waypoint soil results, overall I am happy with the results however I'm surprised at how high my calcium is, not really sure how it got there.

I have a real PRG, FF, KBG lawn.

I assume the soil pH is high from the calcium, is sulfur the answer? Last year I did apply about 12 lbs/ksf of hen manure (5-3-2) which claims to have 7% calcium in it must have contributed a bit at least.

Up until last year I was pretty much only using scotts products available here in Canada that have 0% P and maybe 2 or 3% K, so that I think explains my low p and k. As I have learned more about the lawn I found some alternative products.

Would love your input on anything else that jumps out at you.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Kaba, your calcium levels started around 300 million years ago when calcium carbonate was deposited over the years as marine fossils decomposed at the bottom of a shallow inland sea which covered most of the present-day Midwestern United States during the Mississippian Period. (Per Wikipedia)

There is nothing you could do to remove it and it is not the chicken poo fault.

High pH (use AS for nitrogen), low P and low K. The only thing that stands out is the manganese being higher than iron. This leads to a yellow lawn. Since your pH is higher you will need to do foliar iron.


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you so much @g-man, that is great to know.

I started looking into foliar iron in Canada (chelated isn't easy to find here, and 16oz of southern AG is about $30/1000sq which gets costly fast) and was looking into soluble Ferrous Sulfate Heptahydrate.

Based on my high pH, low Sulphur and low Iron I thought this could be a reasonable solution to a few of my issues, do you have any insight into or concerns of using Ferrous Sulfate Heptahydrate?

I have been making my way through the long discussion here for more information on Ferrous Sulfate https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211&hilit=Ferrous+Sulfate+Heptahydrate&start=220#p141837

Thank you!!


----------

